# How to resize RAW without losing too much weight?



## magdabis (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi
My goal is to get a JPG image which is 2400 x 1600 and is between 2 and 10MB. The problem is I can't achieve it. Original RAW file is about 13.5MB. I make all the adjustment needed (in DPP) and then converst it to JPG. I resize it to 2400 x 1600 when I convert it (there is this option in DPP). The final JPG is 1,6MB. I need at least 2MB. Why do I lose so much weight? What do I do wrong?

thank you for your help
Magda


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 13, 2009)

RAW files are large because they carry a lot of information.  They really aren't' even a true image format...which is why they need to be converted.  When you look at a 'RAW image', you are actually looking at an embedded JPEG image that is carried by the RAW file.  

JPEG is a format that is made for reducing image file size.  It compresses the information and doesn't carry all that extra baggage that RAW files do.  So you end up with much smaller file sizes...which is a a good thing.

So my question is: why are you concerned about getting bigger files sizes?  
It doesn't relate directly to image quality...although you can certainly reduce the image quality (JPEG compression) to make the file size smaller.


----------



## magdabis (Aug 13, 2009)

I want to submit a photo for a competition and the requirement is JPG, 2400 x 1600 and between 2 and 10MB. How do I achieve it?
I don't want to submit 1,6MB and get rejected
Thanks
magda


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 13, 2009)

I always hate it when they list a minimum file size as a requirement for competition.  It just causes confusion.

What is the resolution of your file?  You may be able to change the file size by changing the resolution.

Also, when you are converting it to JPEG, are you using the maximum quality setting?


----------



## magdabis (Aug 13, 2009)

Resolution is 350 pixels / inch.
When I convert to JPG I use max quality setting


----------



## KmH (Aug 13, 2009)

Resample the image at a higher resolution like 400ppi. Use the Bicubic Sharper algorithm.

The biggest part of the difference between a RAW data file and JPEG image file is the color bit-depth.

Raw has a 12 or 14-bit depth and JPEG only has an 8 bit depth.
 12-bit is 4096 variations and 8-bit is only 256 variations.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 13, 2009)

*scratches head* A _minimum_ file size? That's kinda stupid, if you assume people know what they're doing.


----------



## Overread (Aug 13, 2009)

Out of interest have you tried contacting the organisers of the compeition about this - it might be that the min photo size is a "guidline" rather than a fixed value rule


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 13, 2009)

Save the file as a .tiff it should stay > 2mb


----------



## MountainPaul (Aug 14, 2009)

You could ask if the size they require is uncompressed size (in Photoshop) or physical size on hdd. There is a huge difference.


----------

